# lip size / angle for lure depth



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm new to lure building and fairly new to trolling for Musky. i would like to give it a try on my own lures this spring.

I'm wondering if anyone can get me spionted in the right direction on the lip size / shape/ angle for controlling lure depth.

Any suggestions would be much appreciated. 

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Mike,

I like an 'icescraper' lip (a coffin lip with pointed edges). There's not many bait companies that use this? 

Not that I have the answers, but I'd suggest coming up with a body style first and then experiment with lips to find the action you are looking for. Just a trial and error thing.

I've been making lures for only a little over a year, and love it. With my little experience, I find that experimenting is a key. Not neccessarily sticking with a certain type of lip, lip angle, etc. The prefered lip, lip angle probably could be different from lure body to lure body and what kind of action you are looking for. But experimenting with whatever does the job right...whatever works, works. 

I initially thought a round lip would be good for the body style I've been making. Upon testing, I found that the round lip gives my lure some pretty bad action. To my surprise, the ice scraper works great. Yet, I've put an icescraper lip on manufactured baits that I've purchased in stores, and it was terrible. It just depends on the body contours, etc. if one lip will work or not. I'd just experiment. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## jrhopkins (Jan 17, 2008)

muskyslayer96 said:


> I'm new to lure building and fairly new to trolling for Musky. i would like to give it a try on my own lures this spring.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone can get me spionted in the right direction on the lip size / shape/ angle for controlling lure depth.
> 
> ...


check out: www.luremaking.com
they have a page on different sizes and info as to angles.


----------

